# horn bodies effect on performanece



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

i recently scored a pair of cd1e v2 . i am looking at upgrading to these motors Radian 475BePB High Frequency Compression Drivers - Radian 475BePB - Radian 475BePB 1" high frequency compression driver with a beryllium diaphragm. Radian 475BePB 1" high frequency compression driver with a beryllium diaphragm is available here. Rad . my big question is would i ioncrease perfomance if i go to cd2comp horn bodies?


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Same bodies my friend.

The minibodies are different between the CD1e and the CD2s. The 1e mini has the reflector and is the better of the 2 in the treble, but are limited to how large of a driver you can put on them. But all of the big bodies were the same.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Would love to hear some feedback on the 475Be, not much info out there...


----------



## Lycancatt (Apr 11, 2010)

I've used the 475 non b version, and was very happy with it, they were in a pair of dj monitors paired with two 10 eminence capa pro drivers and kept up well crossed at 1.6 kHz. They didn't require a lot of eq around 3 kHz like a lot of drivers do on cd horns.


----------



## SteveH! (Nov 7, 2005)

this sounds promising. my hope is to cover the 600hz-20k range. i'd love to get down to 500hz. i just wanted to be sure that i wasnt losing anything .


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> Same bodies my friend.
> 
> The minibodies are different between the CD1e and the CD2s. The 1e mini has the reflector and is the better of the 2 in the treble, but are limited to how large of a driver you can put on them. But all of the big bodies were the same.


I shaved my cd1e mini bodies a bit on the sides with sandpaper and squeezed a Beyma cd10nd on it . It was close but I got it to fit with great results, that driver plays to 700hz 12db and the horn won't play that low. I don't think anyone could squeeze a bigger driver on than that. Lol


----------



## oabeieo (Feb 22, 2015)

SteveH! said:


> this sounds promising. my hope is to cover the 600hz-20k range. i'd love to get down to 500hz. i just wanted to be sure that i wasnt losing anything .


I used to be all about getting a horn to play down to 500 and I've done it lots and it's pretty bad ass if there's no midrange of if your using a low efficient midbass , but if you use a good paper cone high efficient midbass that will play up to 1k , and not just play to 1k but do it with a great deal of fidelity and accuracy like that paper driver with a 100db +\- 3-4 db efficient rating . 

The good midrange will compliment a horn crossed at 1k or even as high as 2k and be amazing


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Sep 11, 2006)

That's a lot of money!

Are you sure that a $1000 pair of compression drivers will sound better than a $300 pair of compression drivers?


----------

